# Cyp growing in Portugal!



## luis (Apr 11, 2010)

My cyp growing and flowering in the ground in Portugal! Someone says to me that's almost impossible but it seem's not!:rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 11, 2010)

yippee!!!!!


----------



## Dido (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice growth, 
which kinds of plants


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 11, 2010)

Interesting Luis. How long have you been growing them? Keep them watered, especially on those 30+ degree days!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you know what kinds they are? Show us pictures again when the flowers are open.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2010)

What kind?! Good luck. Hope they don't get cooked by the Medit. heat!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2010)

Good for you!!!


----------



## luis (Apr 12, 2010)

*Thank's too all!*

Thank'you to all, it's the first year they are in the ground. There are cyp of china, hibrids too, and acaule and californicum from US. Cyp acaule and plectrochilum are in flower now!!! :drool:


----------



## Dido (Apr 13, 2010)

Please post a picture especially from the Acaule.


----------



## luis (Apr 13, 2010)

Dido said:


> Please post a picture especially from the Acaule.



I will post it as i can. I don't have a cam so i have to wait.


----------



## luis (Apr 19, 2010)

luis said:


> I will post it as i can. I don't have a cam so i have to wait.



I have the cyp yunnanensis blooming too! It's wonderfull!!!:drool:


----------



## Dido (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybee wonderfull, 
post a photo so we can see


----------



## luis (May 2, 2010)

*The promissed photos!*

Please help me to classify them... i hope you like! Thank's!


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2010)

Very cool Luis.

Awesome growing in Portugal.:clap::clap:


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2010)

The only one I can saw for certain is #2 is Cyp. acaule - and very well grown, I might add, as well as the others. Cyp. acaule is not easy to grow in cultivation, from what I've heard. Where did you get it, and what are you growing it in?


----------



## luis (May 2, 2010)

*Hi!*



Kevin said:


> The only one I can saw for certain is #2 is Cyp. acaule - and very well grown, I might add, as well as the others. Cyp. acaule is not easy to grow in cultivation, from what I've heard. Where did you get it, and what are you growing it in?



I get it from ebay, from a german seller. I'm growing all my cyps in one bed bellow my pine trees... i guess they like it!


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2010)

luis said:


> I get it from ebay, from a german seller. I'm growing all my cyps in one bed bellow my pine trees... i guess they like it!



Cyp acule is found in acid conditions, often in areas of pine or hemlock.

Other cyp species are not so fond of the the very acid conditions favored by acule.

A good book to look for is Growing Hardy Orchids by John Tullock


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2010)

The Acaule is very nice. 
Did you get it from pinkepank. 

The 3 red ones look like macranthos for me


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2010)

Wow, Cyps in Portugal! I never say never since I grow lots of stuff that shouldn't do well here, but they persist. The very best of luck with those babies. As Rick said, keep that C. acaule acidic - if you use a vinegar solution on it (10ml to 2 liters of water will do) once a week it will keep the pH down. The large purple flower looks like C. tibeticum to me - did you get it labeled?


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2010)

Yep, I agree, good luck and thanx for posting.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 2, 2010)

I think the big purple/pink one is tibeticum, but it has the color of froschii... Actually, it looks quite like my froschii.


----------



## Dido (May 3, 2010)

Rick said:


> Cyp acule is found in acid conditions, often in areas of pine or hemlock.
> 
> Other cyp species are not so fond of the the very acid conditions favored by acule.
> 
> A good book to look for is Growing Hardy Orchids by John Tullock



Another good book is if you can translate it your self, 
from Mr Wolfgang Hoffmann Winterharte Orchideen. 

There is a lot of unusual recipes in for different kinds of cool hardy orchids. it is very cheap, but i think it is worth to own it.
my recipes for the strong kinds are all out there. :wink:


----------



## luis (May 3, 2010)

*Thank's!!!*

Thank you to all, for the support and simpathy!  You agree that the photo 3 is yunannensis? and the first one froschii?


----------



## Dido (May 4, 2010)

luis said:


> Thank you to all, for the support and simpathy!  You agree that the photo 3 is yunannensis? and the first one froschii?



In the pictures I can see the first one dont have a bloom so it is not easy to say. 
Check out this Link it maybe will help you to find it out:wink:

http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Arten/yunna.htm

By the way are you luieilda2009 on Ebay??


----------



## luis (May 4, 2010)

Dido said:


> In the pictures I can see the first one dont have a bloom so it is not easy to say.
> Check out this Link it maybe will help you to find it out:wink:
> 
> http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Arten/yunna.htm
> ...



Yes i am, why?


----------



## Dido (May 4, 2010)

luis said:


> Yes i am, why?



Only I watched the auctions of Acaule in germany, 
one of the 3 auction I know, and now I know the second one. 

I am still fantic in acaule, so I am interested in which people grow them and where are the genetic from. 

So we have in one plant the same origin. But my plants will need another few days before flowering. :sob:


----------



## luis (May 5, 2010)

Dido said:


> Only I watched the auctions of Acaule in germany,
> one of the 3 auction I know, and now I know the second one.
> 
> I am still fantic in acaule, so I am interested in which people grow them and where are the genetic from.
> ...



Ho ok, my cyp acaule develloped in a fantastic way... we made a great buy!


----------

